# Play on the TV Commercial "4 hour erection"



## daveomak (Aug 21, 2013)

*What happens  when you ask for help with an erection lasting more than 4
hours?

I walked into a drug store in Parry Sound and asked to talk to a male
pharmacist. The woman I was talking to said that she was the only pharmacist
and as she and her sister owned the store, there were no male employees.

She then asked if she could help me. I said that it was something that I
would be much more comfortable discussing with a male pharmacist.

The lady pharmacist assured me that she was completely professional and
whatever it was that I needed to discuss, I could be confident that she
would treat me with a high level of professionalism.*

*I reluctantly agreed and began by saying, "This is tough for me to discuss,
but I get erections every day that last more than four hours. It causes me a
lot of problems and severe embarrassment, and I was wondering what you could
give me for it."

The pharmacist said, 'Just a minute, I'll talk to my sister.'

When she returned, she said, "We discussed it at length and this is the best
we can do.

1/3 ownership in the store, a company pickup truck, a king size bed, and
$3,000 a month in living expenses"*


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 22, 2013)

Always look for the shiney side of the situation!

   Mike


----------



## smoking b (Aug 22, 2013)

Ha!


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 22, 2013)

:ROTF


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2013)

Good one!...JJ


----------

